# Crystal Red Shrimp Pics



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Some shots. They have still yet to develop their full coloration. They have really started to color up nicely in the past 5 days since introduction to my tank.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Great Pictures!


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

how much u paid for this shrimp?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

anyway you can give us a further away shot? I just want to see how small they are. Great pics, BTW.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Six said:


> anyway you can give us a further away shot? I just want to see how small they are. Great pics, BTW.


In pics 3 & 5 the CRS are on a Sponge Filter. Specifically, the Elite Single Sponge filter. I do not know the diameter of the sponge that comes with the filter...

-Ryan


----------



## Winkyee (May 23, 2007)

Great photos, I like how you captured the shed.


----------



## sandyyu (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice picture ~~very easy to see....


----------



## natureman187 (Aug 15, 2007)

post more!


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello Ryan,

Nice shoot indeed!

I have few of my S Crystal with that separately white dots patten. But other ones looks like this...










I hope yours will get back their white color.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Xema said:


> Hello Ryan,
> 
> Nice shoot indeed!
> 
> ...


The white color loss is because I took those pictures literally the first day they were introduced to the tank...

-Ryan


----------



## sayshrimp (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice picture! What type of camera did you use? love the close up.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

sayshrimp said:


> Nice picture! What type of camera did you use? love the close up.


Thanks for your kinds comments. I am using a Canon EOS 400D with the Canon EF 100mm macro 2.8 (literally the same lens that Wood was using )

Backing on the thread about shrimps losing color... I have one of my S that never got back their white...


----------



## sayshrimp (Nov 5, 2007)

Not sure If I ever seen that happen. I don't own enough to know. But in fact I don't own much at all. Is the camers a digital. i'm very simple minded


----------



## emorsso (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice shrimp pictures you guys have there.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

looks really nice!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

They are so pretty. I love the peppermint stripe look! One day I'm gonna have some of these! I'm learning about shrimp with cherrys right now! You guys make me want some RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------

